# To the world you may be one person....



## dana2280

Hi all:

There is a quote I really would like to have translated to Hebrew:

"To the world you may be one person, but to one person you may be the world".

I think it is a really sweet quote, and I think it would be much more meaningful in Hebrew.

Thanks in advance!!

Dana


----------



## cfu507

Very charming. I think a translation might ruin it.


----------



## amikama

dana2280 said:


> "To the world you may be one person, but to one person you may be the world".


My try:
.עבור העולם אתה רק בן אדם אחד מני רבים, אך עבור בן אדם אחד אתה עשוי להיות עולם ומלואו


----------



## cfu507

Nice translation.
You can also write it without the word בן. Only אדם works too.


----------



## amikama

cfu507 said:


> Nice translation.
> You can also write it without the word בן. Only אדם works too.


Yes, you're right. In this case אדם works even better than בן אדם


----------



## dana2280

Thank you! Can you give me the transliteration also?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## cfu507

עבור העולם אתה רק אדם אחד מני רבים, אך עבור אדם אחד אתה עשוי להיות עולם ומלואו 
avur ha'olam ata rak adam echad miney rabim, ach avur adam echad ata asuy lihiyot olam umlo'o

Some people write kh instead of ch to make the ח. The road signs in Israel are with kh, but most of us write with ch. Use what you used to write till now (keep consistency)

Also, if you are the "one person" (adam echad), maybe I would omit the "asuy lihiyot" (may be). 
“avur ha'olam ata rak adam echad miney rabim, ach avur adam echad ata olam umlo'o”.

In this version there is no doubt that he is the "olam umlo'o" for you. It sounds that he is the whole word for you, if that it is your purpose.
If someone told you that you are “olam umlo’o” he meant that you are very important for him, you are everything for him. I guess it is the same in English.

Good luck!


----------



## dana2280

thanks so much!!!


----------



## cfu507

Hi dana,
I got today a presentation with citations of Garcia Marquez as tips for life with Picasso’s paintings. One of the tips was what you were looking for in this thread. It was translated to:
את יכולה להיות אדם יחיד בעולם, אך בשביל אדם אחד את כל עולמו
Or for a guy:
אתה יכול להיות אדם יחיד בעולם, אך בשביל אדם אחד אתה כל עולמו

You would use אדם although you are a woman!


----------

